# Black Gold???



## RB78 (Jan 20, 2010)

Went to the feed store today where i have been buying Black Gold  (black bag) and it has went up $2 a bag. The dealer claims that it's not him. Has anyone else noticed this? Dealer claims that he got alot of his customer's switched to Black Gold and fears of losing customer's. Guess it will be back Southern States Advanced Active for me.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 20, 2010)

I bought some yesterday..Has not went up here but he said it was fixin to! It went way up back when fuel was so high but never came back down..I know they are a growing company but they better watch it OR they are gonna loose lots of loyal customers!!!!  They need to try and do something..Heck with the way things are..I'm sure not making any more money..


----------



## Jim(BigBird) (Jan 20, 2010)

pm GA Black Gold and ask him.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 20, 2010)

Jim(BigBird) said:


> pm GA Black Gold and ask him.


Thats who told me it was fixin to go up again.


----------



## RB78 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Black Gold*

I called the number on the back of the bag, Black Gold says that it must be a price increase at there distribution center (johnston seed sycamore ga) who knows.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 20, 2010)

What are ya'll paying a bag and how big are the bags?


----------



## coontreeinhook (Jan 20, 2010)

I have been paying 26.49 per 50 lb bag of 26/18, and I have to say I am not real happy with it (the price and the quality). When I switched over from diamond I kept feeding the same amount as I always have, and they look pitiful. I am now having to feed 8 cups a day for my 70 pound dog that only gets hunted twice a week.


----------



## coontreeinhook (Jan 20, 2010)

My 40 pound dog is getting 4 cups a day. Crazy.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm paying 23.50 for a 50lb of the 26/18..


----------



## RB78 (Jan 20, 2010)

*price*

$26.80 a bag now, was paying $24.50. Thats a 50lb bag of black gold. I bought southern states advanced active 26-18 today, 40lb bag for $20.50 price per lb is a little more but it's my first choice anyway. I hunt my dogs 4-5 times a week and they looked great on the southern states feed. They looked good on black gold but i had to feed about 2-2.5 more cups a day per dog. I guess that does'nt make much of a diffence in price. I am not downing black gold  at all I would have kept feeding it but at the price it is now, I will just go back to southern states.


----------



## crbrumbelow (Jan 20, 2010)

I am about to try the black gold red bag.  30/20.  I got my feed store to order me two bags and if it doesnt work out I may try Loyall by nutrena.


----------



## CFGD (Jan 20, 2010)

i had turned into a loyal bg customer lately but got tired of driving 35+miles to and from just to get it.i recently tried hi-tek 26/18 and im very happy with it.ive tried diamond before and it gave my dogs terrible mudd butt.


----------



## thomas williams (Jan 20, 2010)

RB78 said:


> I called the number on the back of the bag, Black Gold says that it must be a price increase at there distribution center (johnston seed sycamore ga) who knows.



If it comes from Johnston seed in sycamore, then theres your problem right there. they think everything is made of gold there.


----------



## coontreeinhook (Jan 20, 2010)

ramfreak said:


> i had turned into a loyal bg customer lately but got tired of driving 35+miles to and from just to get it.i recently tried hi-tek 26/18 and im very happy with it.ive tried diamond before and it gave my dogs terrible mudd butt.



I think the diarrea at first with Diamond is because you dont have to feed as much. I was told I had to feed even less with Black Gold, it didnt quite work out for me.


----------



## JuliaH (Jan 20, 2010)

I liked the red bag, but had to drive 25 miles to get it... it was the closest I found to what I usually feed my dogs so I tried it, and they did great on it... plenty of energy and still good stools 

Even my regular feed (not BG, but not mentioned so I won't wind up changing the topic)  is up a couple dollars a bag, I think this is just more signs of a tough economy. I am too stubborn to give up on a good dog food I like, but I am shopping for price and willing to drive a bit further to get a better price... 

Julia



crbrumbelow said:


> I am about to try the black gold red bag. 30/20. I got my feed store to order me two bags and if it doesnt work out I may try Loyall by nutrena.


----------



## thomas gose (Jan 20, 2010)

juliah, jerry shaw is in griffin he carrys the red bag of black gold.  he also carrys pride.


----------



## RB78 (Jan 20, 2010)

*johnston seed*

From what I was told today Johnston seed is the distributor of BG for everyone in the southeast. I called there and they claim to sell to the public on Thursdays. The prices they give me was ridiculous. So I would have to agree, they do think we are made of gold.


----------



## willcox (Jan 20, 2010)

thomas williams said:


> if it comes from johnston seed in sycamore, then theres your problem right there. They think everything is made of gold there.



you hit the nail on the head there. I spent many hours on the phone a few weeks ago trying to keep feeding bg.talked to many many people and to be honest got fed up with the arrogance of most i talked to. Now gablack gold on here and the rep for down here [billy ray] were both kind and as helpful as they can be but their hands are tied. Its 26 a bag at my local retailer and 31 a bag to walk in johnston seed and buy it on thursdays.i was trying to get a better price as a friend and myself feed at least  a 1/2 ton a month. All i could get was  26 a bag from the dealer no matter how much you feed and if you dont like it go to sycamore and pay 31 or go somewhere else.  You know sometimes companies get too big and forget who got them where they are and i think thats whats going on here. Call any feed dealer and ask them what they think of the seed co. Not many are happy.   I have been feeding sportmix for about two weeks and so far it seems to be just as good a feed for a little less. Still will be a month or so before i can really know but i am very satisfied with it so far.  $23 a 50#bag at red barn in ocilla  IF THIS DOESNT WORK I STILL WONT GO BACK TO BG


----------



## coontreeinhook (Jan 20, 2010)

willcox said:


> you hit the nail on the head there. I spent many hours on the phone a few weeks ago trying to keep feeding bg.talked to many many people and to be honest got fed up with the arrogance of most i talked to. Now gablack gold on here and the rep for down here [billy joe] were both kind and as helpful as they can be but their hands are tied. Its 26 a bag at my local retailer and 31 a bag to walk in johnston seed and buy it on thursdays.i was trying to get a better price as a friend and myself feed at least  a 1/2 ton a month. All i could get was  26 a bag from the dealer no matter how much you feed and if you dont like it go to sycamore and pay 31 or go somewhere else.  You know sometimes companies get too big and forget who got them where they are and i think thats whats going on here. Call any feed dealer and ask them what they think of the seed co. Not many are happy.   I have been feeding sportmix for about two weeks and so far it seems to be just as good a feed for a little less. Still will be a month or so before i can really know but i am very satisfied with it so far.  $23 a 50#bag at red barn in ocilla  IF THIS DOESNT WORK I STILL WONT GO BACK TO BG



I am shopping around now also for another food... who makes sportmix?

Also for anyone who feeds purina... what brand of purina is affordable? I went looking for some the other day and the best they had was a 50 pound bag of 22/10 for 24 bucks. Thats unreal.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm glad I live up here next to GA Blackgold!!!!!!!!! He goes outta of his way and helps our coon club out! I guess I'll be buying it untill they get up there in price like purina..I WILL NOT feed any feed that dont help our sport of coon hunting..


----------



## waterdogs (Jan 21, 2010)

I pay 25.99  for a 50lb bag of BG in the black bag. Even if it goes up 2 bucks, i will still buy it. I use to feed PURINIA PRO PLAN and my dog was not doing good on it. I switched a few years back and I am happy with it. It is still a good food for the money. alot of other brands are only 35- 40 lbs. and you pay alot more. I only feed 2.5 cups a day to my labs and the clean up in very little. IM STICKING WITH BLACK GOLD.


----------



## willcox (Jan 21, 2010)

coontreeinhook said:


> I am shopping around now also for another food... who makes sportmix?
> 
> Also for anyone who feeds purina... what brand of purina is affordable? I went looking for some the other day and the best they had was a 50 pound bag of 22/10 for 24 bucks. Thats unreal.





GA DAWG said:


> I'm glad I live up here next to GA Blackgold!!!!!!!!! He goes outta of his way and helps our coon club out! I guess I'll be buying it untill they get up there in price like purina..I WILL NOT feed any feed that dont help our sport of coon hunting..



coontreeinhook: midwestern pet foods   evansville,in  on the sportmix

GA DAWG:NOT EXACTLY SURE WHAT IF ANY SPECIFIC FEED YOU ARE REFERRING TO BUT THE COON HUNTING WORLD IS NO DIFFERENT THAN ANY OTHER BIZ. THE ONES WITH THE MOST MONEY GET THEIR NAME PLASTERED ALL OVER EVERYTHING . WHO ULTIMATELY PAYS FOR ALL THIS SUPPORT? THE FOLKS BUYING THE FEED THATS WHO.  ALL THOSE ADS AND SUPPORT ARE JUST LIKE A STIMULUS CHECK FROM THE GUBMENT. WE PAYING FOR IT ONE WAY OR ANOTHER THATS JUST THE WAY IT WORKS. I DONT THINK YOU COULD FIND A FEED CO THAT REFUSES TO SUPPORT COON HUNTING. THEY JUST CANT COMPETE WITH THE BIG DOGS AND OUT BID THEM ON SPONSORSHIPS. IS PURINA HIGHER BECAUSE ITS A MUCH BETTER FEED. NO . OPEN ANY HUNTING MAGAZINE OF ANY KIND AND THERE'S AN AD. THATS WHY ITS HIGHER .   FOR THE RECORD OUR CLUB HAS BEEN GATHERING DONATIONS FOR  A BENEFIT HUNT AND HAVE YET TO BE TURNED DOWN BY ANYONE ON DONATING SOME FEED SO FAR AS I AM CONCERNED THEY ALL ARE SUPPORTING MY COON CLUB
I LIKE BLACK GOLD FEED AND IF I WAS IN N GA WOULD STILL BE FEEDING IT. THESE FOLKS DOWN HERE DISTRIBUTING AND SELLING IT WITH THEIR ATTITUDE IS WHY I REFUSE TO BUY ANYMORE


----------



## 281 (Jan 21, 2010)

black bag bg 22.75  l feed pride 24/20 16.75 a bag


----------



## 91xjgawes (Jan 21, 2010)

diamond works good for my dogs, around 22.00 for 50# at TSC... burgandy bag.


----------



## Brian Groce (Jan 21, 2010)

Payed $23.95 Plus tax for BG Black bag @ Ladd's in Cartersville today.


----------



## awr72 (Jan 23, 2010)

loyall and river run are both made by cargill nutrena,i feed river run hi-nrg 24/20 and am well pleased i pay 17 and change before tax at ace hardware in cordele for 50 lbs.retreiver they sell at tsc is made by purina thanks to doglady i know this now is a good deal too.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 24, 2010)

I pay 25.50 a bag of the 26/18, sure hope it don't go up.


----------



## grouper throat (Jan 25, 2010)

awr72 said:


> loyall and river run are both made by cargill nutrena,i feed river run hi-nrg 24/20 and am well pleased i pay 17 and change before tax at ace hardware in cordele for 50 lbs.retreiver they sell at tsc is made by purina thanks to doglady i know this now is a good deal too.



That's what I have fed my deer dogs for the past few years-river run 24/20. When BG went over $22/bag here (3 years ago), I decided I wanted something more economical while feeding 6-9 dogs all year. I now pay $20/bag and they look good on it. I run my dogs hard nearly all year and need a good quality food for a economical price.


----------



## Texas7mag (Jan 25, 2010)

Diamond Exteme Athlete $32 for a 40 lb bag .......I feed 3 cups a day and hunt 4 or 5 nights a week . If I dont watch it and only hunt a couple nights a week the dogs will get to fat .


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 25, 2010)

willcox said:


> coontreeinhook: midwestern pet foods   evansville,in  on the sportmix
> 
> GA DAWG:NOT EXACTLY SURE WHAT IF ANY SPECIFIC FEED YOU ARE REFERRING TO BUT THE COON HUNTING WORLD IS NO DIFFERENT THAN ANY OTHER BIZ. THE ONES WITH THE MOST MONEY GET THEIR NAME PLASTERED ALL OVER EVERYTHING . WHO ULTIMATELY PAYS FOR ALL THIS SUPPORT? THE FOLKS BUYING THE FEED THATS WHO.  ALL THOSE ADS AND SUPPORT ARE JUST LIKE A STIMULUS CHECK FROM THE GUBMENT. WE PAYING FOR IT ONE WAY OR ANOTHER THATS JUST THE WAY IT WORKS. I DONT THINK YOU COULD FIND A FEED CO THAT REFUSES TO SUPPORT COON HUNTING. THEY JUST CANT COMPETE WITH THE BIG DOGS AND OUT BID THEM ON SPONSORSHIPS. IS PURINA HIGHER BECAUSE ITS A MUCH BETTER FEED. NO . OPEN ANY HUNTING MAGAZINE OF ANY KIND AND THERE'S AN AD. THATS WHY ITS HIGHER .   FOR THE RECORD OUR CLUB HAS BEEN GATHERING DONATIONS FOR  A BENEFIT HUNT AND HAVE YET TO BE TURNED DOWN BY ANYONE ON DONATING SOME FEED SO FAR AS I AM CONCERNED THEY ALL ARE SUPPORTING MY COON CLUB
> I LIKE BLACK GOLD FEED AND IF I WAS IN N GA WOULD STILL BE FEEDING IT. THESE FOLKS DOWN HERE DISTRIBUTING AND SELLING IT WITH THEIR ATTITUDE IS WHY I REFUSE TO BUY ANYMORE


Well I think your wrong!! Let me call Purina,Diamond,High tek or whoever else and we shall see how many bags of PROMO feed I get from them for our hunts! I'll bet we dont get any..Not one single bag..Black Gold is about the little man in the sport of coon hunting..Atleast around these parts..It still sucks they are going up..Any way tyou look at it!


----------



## willcox (Jan 25, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> Well I think your wrong!! Let me call Purina,Diamond,High tek or whoever else and we shall see how many bags of PROMO feed I get from them for our hunts! I'll bet we dont get any..Not one single bag..Black Gold is about the little man in the sport of coon hunting..Atleast around these parts..It still sucks they are going up..Any way tyou look at it![/QUOT
> 
> 
> HOW MANY OF THEM HAVE YOU CALLED??????      ALL ABOUT THE LITTLE MAN
> MUST BE SOME GOOD SMOKE YOU GOT UP THERE IN THEM HILLS AND YOU MUST BE LOVIN IT   LIKE I SAID IF I WAS UP THERE CLOSE AS YOU TO GABLACKGOLD  I WOULD PROBABLY FEEL THE SAME AS YOU BUT ITS A WHOLE DIFFERENT STORY DOWN HERE IN LITTLE POOR MAN'S LAND BELIEVE ME.


----------



## PREACHER MAN (Jan 26, 2010)

*Black gold for A.B. owners ?*

Are there any American Bulldog owners out there who either have , or are using Black gold dog food ?


----------



## chilidog (Jan 26, 2010)

Loyall by Nutrena would be a GOOD choice. Give it a try.


----------



## BSC Libertarian (Jan 26, 2010)

This long of a thread about something that went up in price by _two cents_ a pound? Seriously?


----------



## coontreeinhook (Jan 26, 2010)

BSC Libertarian said:


> This long of a thread about something that went up in price by _two cents_ a pound? Seriously?



Seriously! When it is 50 cents a pound to begin with, and it goes up 2 cents a pound.... that is a 5% increase. So if milk, dog food, eggs, gas, and everything else went up 5%, would your pay increase also???? If you don't stand up for this 5% increase how many more ...... "2 cents a pound" are you going to let squeek by????


Besides.... 2 dollars more for a 50 lb. bag is 4 cents per pound, which is almost 10%. Pretty big rate hike if you ask me. Ill bet you Black gold cut 10% of the fat in their company this year, and yet they still passed the buck on us.


----------



## RB78 (Jan 26, 2010)

*libertarian*

If you feed 150lbs a week that's 6 bucks a week for 52 weeks. I hate to tell you this but, I would love for someone to give me $312 a year. It's not that I don't have the extra $6 a week. I can just feed better food for less. Seems to me that its not BG that went up its there distributor. Besides that I talked with one of johnston seeds drivers, he claims that there selling more BG than ever. Is that why it went up? I am in the retail business and the more I move the better the price. I guess that's not the fact here. I personaly hope that BG finds a new distributor.


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 27, 2010)

I was told the same thing & my supplier said he was going to quit carring Black Gold . I think im going back to Diamond.


----------



## wood-reader (Jan 27, 2010)

In 3 years, I have had good luck feeding Black Gold. Dogs look great, plenty of getty up, and less clean up. I have try others and BG does a good job. I am lucky living in N. Ga.


----------



## PREACHER MAN (Jan 27, 2010)

To whom it may concern : BG is sold in Grantville Ga. That's in the Hogansville, Lagrange, Newnan area !


----------



## BSC Libertarian (Jan 27, 2010)

coontreeinhook said:


> Seriously! When it is 50 cents a pound to begin with, and it goes up 2 cents a pound.... that is a 5% increase. So if milk, dog food, eggs, gas, and everything else went up 5%, would your pay increase also???? If you don't stand up for this 5% increase how many more ...... "2 cents a pound" are you going to let squeek by????
> 
> 
> Besides.... 2 dollars more for a 50 lb. bag is 4 cents per pound, which is almost 10%. Pretty big rate hike if you ask me. Ill bet you Black gold cut 10% of the fat in their company this year, and yet they still passed the buck on us.



Thanks for correcting my math. 

You are basing your dislike on an assumption that BG cut their company costs by 10% and you are assuming that you know exactly how much their cost of doing business has changed over the last year or years....perhaps their cost of business has gone up like many other organizations as the cost of everything you mention above has also increased.....perhaps they made a decision to raise prices rather than "cut the fat" as you so eloquently put it....

Bottom line is that, as a consumer, you can either pay what a particular product costs or go buy something else. I was just commenting on the fact that it was a pretty long thread for a lot of people to whine about how much something costs when there are numerous choices in the market....

No offense intended....but if $2 more a pound breaks you then you have other spending issues....even if you are buying 150 lbs a week (and BTW holy crap that's a lot of dogs! LOL). 

I guess somewhere on the internet there is a thread for every product that has ever gone up in price....


----------



## waterdogs (Jan 27, 2010)

Its still not a bad price for a quality food. Heck look at purina pro plan, they went up in price and even cut the bags to 35 lbs. It use to be 37.5 lbs. Diamond is 40 lbs.  Yes you can go out and spend less money on a junk dog food, but my dogs are like gold to me. When you have thousands of dollars  tied up in them, 800 bucks for a good quality lab,training, bumpers, and what ever you need to train with, 2 bucks is nothing. No matter how many dogs you feed.


----------



## doyle paulk (Jan 27, 2010)

*well ,well, well*

I do not care if  is the most or the least I will not buy from anyone that does not appreciate my hard earned cash.I do not know if it matters to the rest of the world but a price increase that is not across the board  to all of a company's retailers, I think that I am bring screwed,is not good for that company .  If Black Gold wants to keep the hunters feeding its feed they need to do something about the dis. that doesn't care about its customers!                      
My Two Dollars Worth, Doyle Paulk


----------



## coontreeinhook (Jan 27, 2010)

BSC Libertarian said:


> Thanks for correcting my math.
> 
> You are basing your dislike on an assumption that BG cut their company costs by 10% and you are assuming that you know exactly how much their cost of doing business has changed over the last year or years....perhaps their cost of business has gone up like many other organizations as the cost of everything you mention above has also increased.....perhaps they made a decision to raise prices rather than "cut the fat" as you so eloquently put it....
> 
> ...



No I actually think Diamond holds better after they get over the diarrea at the beginning. 
Yea I hope there is a thread on the internet for everything that has gone up in price... so that the consumer can be aware of it and be smart about his spending. I thought Libertarians were fiscally conservative anyways. You sounds like one of Obama's redistribution of wealth advocates.


----------



## BSC Libertarian (Jan 27, 2010)

coontreeinhook said:


> You are assuming what I am basing my dislike of BG.
> I guess you are ok with the government raising your income taxes 10%, sales taxes 10%. Did you like when gas and milk went up? I guess you have the money to not worry about 10% price increases.... if that is the case, stay of the thread that does worry about it.



You said "Ill bet you Black gold cut 10% of the fat in their company this year, and yet they still passed the buck on us." This is the assumption I am referring to. 

Look at my screen name and think about that statement about income taxes....besides the fact that one has nothing to do with the other, I'll tell you the difference....you and I have no choice about paying income taxes but we do have a choice about which dog food we buy, that's the point. 

I never said I liked prices going up...that's the stupidest thing I've ever heard. Nobody does. My point was simply that this was a long thread about a 4 cent (as you so helpfully pointed out) increase a pound....just an observation....so I'll play....are you going to stop buying gas and milk too? Or is there a thread somewhere about that? 

Have you considered that the price of the dog food going up may be related to the cost of other things going up? Like gas, for example. And you are right,  I can afford it...I am actually made of money...it's just coming out of my a**....much like your logic. 

BTW I can post on any thread I want to - last time I checked this was an open forum....


----------



## BSC Libertarian (Jan 27, 2010)

coontreeinhook said:


> No I actually think Diamond holds better after they get over the diarrea at the beginning.
> Yea I hope there is a thread on the internet for everything that has gone up in price... so that the consumer can be aware of it and be smart about his spending. I thought Libertarians were fiscally conservative anyways. You sounds like one of Obama's redistribution of wealth advocates.



Yeah, that's exactly what I am. Where did I say anything about the gov't taking your money and giving it to someone else? Being fiscally conservative and whining about a couple of bucks are two different things....just cut down to one pack of smokes a day and you'll make up the difference.....or one can of snuff.....


----------



## coontreeinhook (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeeeaaaa ok. Im not feeding Black Gold anymore due to quality and price increases.


----------



## crbrumbelow (Jan 27, 2010)

Either way it goes, I am switching away from black gold.  I have been feeding the trainers blend for a while and something in the formula has changed.  All three of my dogs have had had the squirts since I started on a new bag.  I got it fresh off the truck from my local feed store.  Dang and I got two bags.  I have had to increase the amount I am feeding to maintain weight because they started losing weight.  I am either going back to southern states or Faithway's Premium Gold.


----------



## crbrumbelow (Jan 27, 2010)

If someone closer to me sold Loyall I would try it but I dont want to drive all the way to forsyth to get it.


----------



## coontreeinhook (Jan 27, 2010)

crbrumbelow said:


> Either way it goes, I am switching away from black gold.  I have been feeding the trainers blend for a while and something in the formula has changed.  All three of my dogs have had had the squirts since I started on a new bag.  I got it fresh off the truck from my local feed store.  Dang and I got two bags.  I have had to increase the amount I am feeding to maintain weight because they started losing weight.  I am either going back to southern states or Faithway's Premium Gold.




Same thing with my dogs. They lost weight.


----------



## doyle paulk (Jan 27, 2010)

*gas price?*

H--- thats the reason that was used the last time. Did the price come down when the price of gas did ? Maybe the demand for the product is up ,so the price goes up ,I bet that if we would stop buying the feed the price would come back in line and customer service would improve! Still My Two Dollars Worth Doyle Paulk


----------



## willcox (Jan 28, 2010)

i think its time for a dog food tea party!


----------



## Swamp Music (Jan 28, 2010)

If I am buying a quality product I don't mind paying a quality price for it. Over the past few months the quality of the product black gold has decreased greatly. It was explained on another thread on this forum that this was due to human error in not cleaning out the bins. I don't give a rip what the reason is I still want the a good feed for my money. Buying a bag of black gold now and you are buying a little kibbles and bits, a little meow chow, some sunshine performance, and some black gold.  If you will go to Harvey's grocery store and buy a bag of sunshine performance you will have the same product as black gold just a different bag. It's all starting to look like it is swept up off of the floor at  the end of the day. Until black gold gets out from under sunshine mills they will have this low quality of feed. Maybe they need to take this money that are ever so graciously using to support our sport and build a mill of their own. I'm sure with two or three more price increases they could easily afford one in a years time.


----------



## hawg dawg (Jan 28, 2010)

Try Pride. You can get it at Hammond Hardware in High Falls for $19.75 abag for 50lbs


----------



## willcox (Jan 28, 2010)

Swamp Music said:


> If I am buying a quality product I don't mind paying a quality price for it. Over the past few months the quality of the product black gold has decreased greatly. It was explained on another thread on this forum that this was due to human error in not cleaning out the bins. I don't give a rip what the reason is I still want the a good feed for my money. Buying a bag of black gold now and you are buying a little kibbles and bits, a little meow chow, some sunshine performance, and some black gold.  If you will go to Harvey's grocery store and buy a bag of sunshine performance you will have the same product as black gold just a different bag. It's all starting to look like it is swept up off of the floor at  the end of the day. Until black gold gets out from under sunshine mills they will have this low quality of feed. Maybe they need to take this money that are ever so graciously using to support our sport and build a mill of their own. I'm sure with two or three more price increases they could easily afford one in a years time.



I DONT BLAME SUNSHINE. I HAVE FED SUNSHINE AND ITS OK.  SEEMS TO ME THAT NO MATTER WHO MAKES IT BG OUGHT TO HAVE SOMEBODY INSPECTING OR QC ING THEIR PRODUCT IF THEY ARE GONNA PUT THEIR NAME ON IT AND SELL IT AS A TOP OF THE LINE FEED.  QUALITY INSPECTORS ARE TOO BUSY COUNTING MONEY AND CHECKING FOR COUNTERFIT BILLS I RECKON.


----------



## RB78 (Jan 30, 2010)

*ga blackgold*

I would have thought we would have heard something-anything out of ga blackgold. Guess he's not even defending them on this one


----------



## GSP man (Jan 31, 2010)

I talked to Jim Friday and if you want info on BG then call him or send him a PM.  He isn't going to discuss things on this forum anymore.


----------



## Buck Beck (Jan 31, 2010)

I used to feed Black Gold then it got to expensive for the quality it turned into but I feed Pride 24/20 and pay $19.00 a 50lb bag and is the best dog food I have ever poured in my dogs pan.


----------



## waterdogs (Jan 31, 2010)

I will always use black gold.  I am a firm believer in it and my labs do good on it. everyone has there opinion on food, but look at what we spend each year on hunting clothes, dues to hunt on clubs, some of us go to other states and pay big money to hunt for that deer of a lifetime. and people gripe about having to pay a few more bucks for dog food. If you smoke, cigs cam go up in price, but you will continue to smoke.  this is just my 2 cents.


----------



## lt kennels (Feb 1, 2010)

*Black gold not doing the job anymore!!!*

I use to love to feed it but its color keeps geting lighter and lighter and it use to be a dark greasey food now it is dry and looks like kroger brand dog food! What happened BLACK GOLD ??? VERY DISAPOINTED!!


----------



## PREACHER MAN (Feb 1, 2010)

To each his own, but I'm staying with Diamond !!


----------



## Lil D (Feb 1, 2010)

I'll always stick with Black Gold. I've fed just about every kind of food at the feed store but they have never looked and hunted as good as they did on Black Gold. The Black Gold I get is in the black bag and it is dark in color and you can stick your hand in it and your hand will come out greasy. I believe that I am going to go with water dogs on this one to.


----------

